# Warum bin ich mit härterer Dämpfung schneller am DH?



## michik (23. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich war am Samstag mit meinem frisch geserviceten und geshimmten Dämpfer in einem örtlichen Bikepark auf der DH Strecke unterwegs und hab ein bisschen Zeit gemessen um herauszufinden, ob ich mit weicher oder harter LSC schneller unterwegs bin.
Das Ergebnis: Gabel und Hinterbau relativ weit offen 06:13
				   Gabel und Hinterbau zugedreht*		 05:49 (habe leider nur die Gesamtzeit gemessen, keine Sektoren)
*Die LSC an der Gabel kann ich komplett verschließen ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mission-control-dh-tunen.748594/ ) Die LSC am Hinterbau kann ich soweit zudrehen, dass der Hinterbau nichtmehr wippt und beim Bordsteinkante runter rollen kaum eintaucht. Den Federweg hab ich jeweils zu knapp 100% ausgenutzt (vorne 160/170 hinten 51/54)

Zur Strecke (Ochsenkopf):
1. Der erste Abschnitt ist recht schnell, stellenweise größere Steine, ein Fels"drop" (rollbar)
2. Zweiter Abschnitt ist geprägt von Steinfeldern (Kopf bis Bierbauchgröße), ziemlich kraftraubend, steil und verblockt
3. Hier dann bei guter Linienwahl richtig schnell mit Stufen, Wurzelteppichen und "kleineren" Steinen (Kindskopf bis Kopfgröße), stellenweise etwas steiler
4. Am Ende schnell und fast schon flowig mit einigen kleinen "Natursprüngen" und zwei größeren Tables als Zielsprüngen

Fahrgefühl (von offen -> geschlossen)
1. Kein Unterschied bemerkt, Gabel und Dämpfer gehen aber (etwas) weniger in den Federweg
2. Wenig Unterschied, ich hatte aber ein besseres Bikegefühl, glaube weil mein Schwerpunkt durch die Federbewegungen nicht so herumgeschubst wurde
3. s.o.
4. An den Stellen, wo man abspringen kann um Wurzelteppiche zu überspringen (wenn mans kann...) hab ich das straffere Fahrwerk deutlich gemerkt, bin dann im geschlossenen Modus plötzlich über die meisten Hindernisse drüber gekommen, was vorher nicht ging! 

Getreten hab ich bei den Abfahrten ziemlich gleich viel (nämlich recht wenig^^). Der Unterschied in der Zeit dürfte nicht nur im letzten Abschnitt entstanden sein, hatte das Gefühl, dass ich v.a. durch das größere Steinfeld (Strecke ist hier einigermaßen steil - nicht megasteil, aber sicherlich nicht flach) besser durchgekommen bin.

Meine Frage also, warum bin ich schneller, wenn ich meine Dämpfung zuschraube?!
Gibt es vielleicht einen physikalischen Zusammenhang? Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand mit etwas Sachverstand, der mir das erklären kann.


Bitte kein Shitstorming, Anstänkern und Pöbeln in meinem Thread!

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## hnx (23. Juli 2015)

Das Rad kann nicht mehr jede Unebenheit ausgleichen, das spart Zeit ist aber ungemütlicher. Ist ein feiner Grat den man nutzt, ist das Fahrwerk zu hart, dann wirds nicht nur ungemütlich sondern es kostet auch Zeit, weil man den Grip verliert. Das Gleiche gilt natürlich auch für zu weich, reagiert das Rad auf jede Unebenheit, dann verlierst du Vortrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (23. Juli 2015)

Weil ohne LSC die Feder ständig zu stark komprimiert wird und dann die HSC nicht mehr schnell genug reagieren kann. Deswegen taugt auch eine zu weiche Feder nichts bei Highspeed. Ich hatte auch ein Aha Erlebnis als ich die LSC an der Boxxer 10 Klicks zugedreht hatte.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juli 2015)

Am Okopf meine ich fährt man gut mit recht wenig Zugstufe und relativ viel LSC, wenn man schnell sein will.
Sonst plumpst man ja in jedes Loch und kommt nicht schnell genug wieder raus.
Wobei man sicherlich an dem Geblocker oben durch Wegtauchen der Gabel am ehesten Zeit verliert. Hatte da mit meiner Fox36 rc2 auch so ein paar Aha-Erlebnisse mit "fast übern Lenker".


----------



## xrated (23. Juli 2015)

Bei mir war die Gabel mit zu wenig LSC über schnelle Steinfelder und Wurzeln viel zu hart


----------



## michik (23. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Bei mir war die Gabel mit zu wenig LSC über schnelle Steinfelder und Wurzeln viel zu hart



Kann man das so sagen, wenn man es in Federverhalten ausdrückt:
"Die Gabel steht schon vor einem harten Einschlag zu tief im Federweg und kann deswegen den großen Schlag nichtmehr so gut wegfedern"?

Interessante Idee...... Dann macht man die Druckstufe also auch immer härter, desto schneller man fährt und desto härter die Strecke ist, oder?


----------



## michik (23. Juli 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Das Rad kann nicht mehr jede Unebenheit ausgleichen, das spart Zeit



Meinst du, dass das Rad einen längeren Weg zurücklegt, wenn es am Boden "klebt", wie wenn es über Unebenheiten einfach wegspringt (quasi geradlinig)?


----------



## bartos0815 (23. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Bei mir war die Gabel mit zu wenig LSC über schnelle Steinfelder und Wurzeln viel zu hart


viel lsc bewirkt eine starke dämpfung am federwegsbeginn, dadurch werden die schläge hart abgebremst, die gabel taucht weniger tief ein  und bleibt höher im federweg. kann abhg von der strecke vorteile haben, muss aber nicht....kleine schläge werden meistens an den fahrer druchgereicht und die traktion kann abnehmen. 
in summe ists für den fahrer deutlich anstrengender zu fahren, er muss auch aktiver am arbeiten sein um schläge auszugleichen. dafür kanns durchaus zu besseren zeiten kommen. die dh pros fahren ja auch durchwegs sehr harte abstimmungen um schnell zu sein...


----------



## hnx (23. Juli 2015)

michik schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass das Rad einen längeren Weg zurücklegt, wenn es am Boden "klebt", wie wenn es über Unebenheiten einfach wegspringt (quasi geradlinig)?


Im Idealfall gleitet das Rad einfach über z.B. das Loch, worst case und das ist das was @bartos0815 geschrieben hat knallt das Rad gegen das Hindernis, was dann wiederum Zeit kosten kann.

Daher ist es immer ein Kompromiss, mancher Fahrer passt sein Fahrwerk an jede Strecke an, Andere entwickeln eine Allround Abstimmung, die dann für viele Strecken taugt, Vorteil dabei ist, dass man sich nicht immer umgewöhnen muss.


----------



## jan84 (23. Juli 2015)

Ist bei Autos im Prinzip das selbe. Wenn Du dich weiter einlesen willst schnapp Dir ein Buch was sich mit Fahrdynamik auseinandersetzt und guck Dir die Radlastschwankung an. Die ist mit mehr Dämpfung idR geringer und durch eine geringere Radlastschwankung hast Du besseren Grip. 

Du kannst auch mal nach "zielkonflikt fahrkomfort fahrdynamik" googeln und Dich ein bisschen einlesen. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## xrated (23. Juli 2015)

Also man muss hier klar zwischen Low und Highspeed Events unterscheiden aber nur sofern die Gabel überhaupt LSC und HSC hat.
Bei z.b. der Boxxer RC kann man HSC ja gar nicht einstellen und ich weiß nicht ob die überhaupt Shims hat (dito Rebound). Da kann man nur hoffen das die HSC gut abgestimmt ist, falls vorhanden.
Die Dämpfung arbeitet nicht je nachdem wie weit eingefedert ist (Ausnahme Ending Stroke Rebound bei Vivid Dämpfer) sondern nach Geschwindigkeit. Nur die Stahlfeder selbst ist anders, die arbeitet ausgefedert anders als eingefedert. Vermutlich ist das bei Air weniger zu spüren als bei Coil.
Kleine Schläge kann man mit viel LSC sehr wohl gut glattbügeln aber auch nur wenn man schnell genug fährt. Eine Landung nach dem Drop ist auch Highspeed. Generell finde ich es besser wenn es weicher wird je schneller man fährt weil man sonst zu stark durchgerüttelt wird.
Die HSC würde ich immer so weich einstellen das es bei einem Drop gerade nicht durchschlägt. LSC so das die Gabel nicht absäuft und hoch im Federweg steht. Ist aber natürlich auch wichtig wie der Rebound arbeitet (so schnell wie möglich, so langsam wie nötig).
Und die Feder nicht zu weich wählen.
Die MiCo Druckstufe ist bei den Shims auch etwas seltsam abgestimmt, Shims zu klein vom Durchmesser so das es auch als LSC wirkt und der Stack als Crossoverstack der auch nochmal einfluss auf LSC hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michik (23. Juli 2015)

Die LSC dämpft doch - von der Kraft, die auf die Gabel/ Dämpfer einwirkt her gedacht - immer gleich viel Kraft weg, bzw. das Öl fließt immer durch eine gleich große Öffnung.
Die HSC ist "kraftabhängig" (geschwindigkeitsabhängig), d.h. sie macht ab einer bestimmten Kraft erst auf, dämpft dann ein bisschen rum und bei starken Kräften gibt sie einen "Endanschlag" für den Öldurchfluss - mehr geht dann "nicht" (geht natürlich schon, aber die benötigte Kraft, die das Öl zum durchfließen braucht, nimmt stark zu, d.h. die Dämpfungsleistung nimmt genausostark zu), Wieviel Öl durch die HSC fließt ist also variabel.

Das bedeutet bei viel LSC und viel HSC:
Bei kurzen Schlägen mit wenig Energie (Pumptrackhügel, flache Wurzeln und Steine) macht das Fahrwerk garnix.
Bei längeren Schlägen mit wenig Energie (s.o.) taucht das Fahrwerk langsam ein bisschen ein - es fließt Öl durch die LSC Dämpfung.
Werden die Schläge härter (nicht unbedingt länger) macht die HSC irgendwann auf und das Fahrwerk arbeitet.
Werden die Schläge dann richtig hart, macht die HSC "zu" - ein durchschlagen wird verhindert, es wird aber auch Kraft an den Fahrer weitergegeben (der sich dann im Steinfeld ordentlich festhält).


Das bedeutet:
Mit mehr LSC sackt das Rad bspw. bei Absprüngen nicht so tief in den Federweg, man springt leichter (und dann auch weiter/ höher)
Mit mehr HSC kann man schneller durch Steinfelder fahren, ohne dass das Fahrwerk durchschlägt und man sich die Hände bricht (dafür muss man sich besser festhalten.
Beide Einstellungen bewirken, dass das Fahrwerk bei kleineren Schlägen unsensibel wird und man Grip verliert.

Aber nur, weil man etwas weiter springt und schneller durch Steinfelder fahren kann heißt das doch nicht, dass man am Ende wirklich schneller unterwegs war.....

Gibts da noch weitere Einflussfaktoren? (Wie man über dem Rad steht/ Handling, oder wie gut das Rad abrollt? vll. rollt die Kiste mit harter Dämpfung ja besser, auch wenn das für mich grad keinen Sinn macht^^)

Danke für die rege Teilnahme und die schnellen und kompetenten Antworten!


----------



## michik (23. Juli 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ist bei Autos im Prinzip das selbe. Wenn Du dich weiter einlesen willst schnapp Dir ein Buch was sich mit Fahrdynamik auseinandersetzt und guck Dir die Radlastschwankung an. Die ist mit mehr Dämpfung idR geringer und durch eine geringere Radlastschwankung hast Du besseren Grip.
> 
> Du kannst auch mal nach "zielkonflikt fahrkomfort fahrdynamik" googeln und Dich ein bisschen einlesen.
> 
> ...



Habe gerade gelesen...
Also so wie es aussieht gibts dann für Fahrräder drei Variablen, die die fahrbare ("auf eine standardisierten Abfahrt rollbare") Geschwindigkeit beeinflussen:
Erstens die Latschbewegung des Reifens - hier muss man die Dämpfung so abstimmen, dass der Reifen auf dem Untergrund möglichst immer einen gleich hohen Aufstandswert erzielt (d.h. man hat immer gleich viel Grip - wenn man einmal mehr Grip hat, hat man im nächsten Moment nämlich weniger Grip, weil der Reifen abspringt) - hier geht es um Kurvengrip und um Bremsgrip!
Zweitens ist beim Fahrrad relevant, wie man über dem Rad steht, wo sich also der Schwerpunkt befindet. Ist er zu weit vorne, hat man Überschlagsgefühl und fährt langsamer (und kann Überschlagsmomente auch schlechter abfangen), ist man zu weit hinten, hat man zu wenig Grip auf dem Vorderrad.
Drittens ist es vielleicht noch wichtig, wie leicht man mit dem Rad vom Boden abspringen kann (schluckt das Fahrwerk zuviel Kraft, kann man evtl nicht über Hindernisse springen) - das mag aber vielleicht ein Punkt sein, der physikalisch irrelevant ist.

Soweit richtig?

Dann gilt fürs Fahrwerkssetup also:
Strecke analysieren, in welchem Abschnitt (Häufigkeit der nötigen Absprünge und länge der Tretpassagen -> Einstellung über LSC/ 
Steilheit -> Gewichtsverteilung auf die Laufräder durch LSC/
"Frequenz" und "Härte" der Hindernisse -> Einstellung der HSC und Zugstufe/ ) man welche Einstellung brauchen würde, die Dauer in diesem Abschnitt abschätzen und den Zielkonflikt zwischen den veschiedenen Streckenabschnitten so lösen, dass eine schnelle Gesamtzeit möglich ist, auch wenn das heißt, bspw. vor einem Drop abbremsen zu müssen, weil die Dämpfung für die harte Landung zu weich wäre.

Dann stellt man das Fahrwerk so ein, wie man meint dass es gut ist, schaut wo es schwächen hat und dann geht das Gepfriemel los, um Sekunden zu schinden....

Für meinen Fall heißt das also:
Die Strecke hat keine harten Kurven (Kurvengrip) und man muss selten hart anbremsen (Bremsgrip)
(btw, mein Setup war zum Bremsen ziemlich mies, hab ich dann auf der ruppigen Skipiste beim harten bremsen in eine Kurve gemerkt... :-D )
Auf ca. 1/3 sind Schläge mit mindestens 20cm Höhe und recht steil
Auf ca. 1/3 sind Steilpassagen mit teilweise hohen Stufen, Schläge um die 20cm
Auf etwa dem übrigen Drittel ist es vom Boden her relativ ruhig,gut zum treten und stellenweise kann man über Wurzelteppiche und kleine Steinfelder springen (wenn man schnell genug ankommt)

Das heißt dann wohl, dass ich zufällig ein gutes Setup gefunden hab :-D die harte Dämpfung hat mich recht zentral im Rad gehalten, die Gabel ist weit oben geblieben usw. was mehr Fahrsicherheit in den Steilstücken vermittelt hat. Die hohe HSC hat das Durchschlagen verhindert und somit auch mehr Sicherheit gegeben, außerdem (in Verbindung mit der hohen LSC) die harten Schläge besser abgefangen, wodurch das Rad in den ruppigen Passagen besser zu kontrollieren war.
In den flacheren Passagen konnte ich besser über Hindernisse springen, hatte ich ja im ersten Post schon geschrieben.

Hätte die Strecke jetzt viele holprige Kurven ohne Anlieger oder viele holprige Stellen, an denen man hart bremsen muss, dann wär das Setup ziemlich mies gewesen... stimmt so, oder?


----------



## xrated (23. Juli 2015)

michik schrieb:


> Gabel und Hinterbau zugedreht*		 05:49 (habe leider nur die Gesamtzeit gemessen, keine Sektoren)
> *Die LSC an der Gabel kann ich komplett verschließen ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mission-control-dh-tunen.748594/ ) Die LSC am Hinterbau kann ich soweit zudrehen, dass der Hinterbau nichtmehr wippt und beim Bordsteinkante runter rollen kaum eintaucht. Den Federweg hab ich jeweils zu knapp 100% ausgenutzt (vorne 160/170 hinten 51/54)



Also komplett LSC zu und HSC war bei den Shims unverändert?
Und warum nur so wenig Federweg hinten?


----------



## michik (24. Juli 2015)

Ich fahr eine Lyrik mit Mission Control, HSC: die drei 18x0,1 Shims sind gegen drei 20x0,2 Shims getauscht und die Feder ist etwas härter und mit einer kleinen Beilagscheibe etwas vorgespannt.
Dämpfer ist ein geshimter rp2 - was genau gemacht wurde, wollte mir die Tuningfirma nicht sagen. Die LSC ist im offen Modus härter als vorher (Hinterbau (4 Gelenker!) wippt beim treten, federt aber vor allem bei kleinen Löchern nichtmehr ein), im geschlossenen Modus ist die LSC deutlich härter (Hinterbau wippt nur mit Gewalt, beim Bunnyhop sackt der Hinterbau wenig ein). Hier federt der Dämpfer dann bemerkbar überwiegend über die HSC (kantige Unebenheiten ab mehreren cm Höhe werden geschluckt, drunter tut sich wenig bis nichts)

Wenn ich das Fahrwerk zu mache merke ich bei langsamer fahrt bis ca. 10 km/h, dass Stöße (auch kantige Hindernisse) vom Fahrwerk ignoriert werden. Fahre ich schneller, tut sich langsam was. Das Fahrwerk ist im harten Modus recht komfortabel, wenn die Hindernisse mindestens 7-8cm hoch und kantig sind (keine Bodenwellen meine ich damit) und ich annähernd 20km/h schnell fahre. Bei höherem Tempo bleibt das Ansprechverhalten gleich, bei größeren Schlägen macht die HSC logischer Weise irgendwann zu, der Federweg ist ja auch nur begrenzt, und dann wirds holprig.

Beim Federweg hab ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt, ich meine 51 von 54mm Hub am Dämpfer (Federweg am Hinterbau lässt sich so schlecht messen...  )


----------



## --- (24. Juli 2015)

Bist du überhaupt in der Lage auf jeder einzelnen Abfahrt so konstant die Linie zu halten das man überhaupt vergleichen kann? Wieviele Abfahrten hast du jeweils gemacht?


----------



## michik (24. Juli 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Bist du überhaupt in der Lage auf jeder einzelnen Abfahrt so konstant die Linie zu halten das man überhaupt vergleichen kann? Wieviele Abfahrten hast du jeweils gemacht?



Darauf gibts keine Antwort, weil dein Beitrag nicht konstruktiv ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (24. Juli 2015)

Da ist auf jeden Fall was dran. Hast du jeweils nur eine Fahrt pro Einstellung gemacht? Es gibt zu viele Einflussfaktoren um "das schnellere" mit einer fährt zu bestimmen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (24. Juli 2015)

michik schrieb:


> Darauf gibts keine Antwort, weil dein Beitrag nicht konstruktiv ist



Das sehe ich anders. Seine Frage ist berechtigt. 
Ich habe mir alle Beiträge angeguckt und es wird immer nur der technische Aspekt besprochen, der zurecht aufzeigt, dass man mit der härteren Einstellung eben schneller sein kann, sofern man technisch in der Lage ist das eventuelle Mehr am Gerüttel sauber auszugleichen. 
Du schreibst ja passend dazu:


michik schrieb:


> es wird aber auch Kraft an den Fahrer weitergegeben (der sich dann im Steinfeld ordentlich festhält).



Nimmt man eine Strecke von 2km an und fährt das Setup so weich, dass wirklich jede kleine Unebenheit durchfahren wird, jede Wurzel und jedes Steinchen "hochgefahren" wird und wieder runter, bleibt man also die meiste Zeit im Bodenkontakt, ist sagen wir mal der Bodenkontakt auf diese 2km bei 90%.
Somit auch der Rollwiederstand.

Auf der gleichen Strecke 2km mit hartem Setup rollt man etwas weniger, man fliegt vielleicht nicht grade, aber man "tickert" eber über die Unebenheiten so rüber, hat etwas mehr Airtime, auch wenn es nur ein Bruchteil einer Sekunde ist verringert sich der Rollwiederstand. Passiert das im Gelände auf die 2km aber 1000 mal, summieren sich die Bruchteile an Airtime auf.

Keine Ahnung ob man meinen Gedankengang verstehen kann, aber so empfinde ich das. 
Ist das Setup aber zu hart kann alles gut gehen, bis an dieser "einen Stelle", wo ich plötzlich mal unkontrolliert rumhoppel oder abfliege und meine Fahrt ist gehalten.

Außerdem bist Du das härtere Setup auch gefahren nachdem Du das weichere schon getestet hattest.
Gefühl für die Strecke war da schon da, das Kurzzeitgedächniss und Gefühl hat sich schon eingestellt.
Vielleicht lag der krasse Zeitunterschied auch einfach an deinem Können und weil Du ein aha Erlebnis hattest, was die Einstellung am Rad anging. 
Und davon berichtest Du ja nu auch.

Ich für meinen Teil kann bestätigen was Du erlebt hast. 
Meiner Meinung nach fahren viele zu in der Grundeinstellung zu weich, weil sie den Anspruch haben wirklich alles glatt zu bügeln.
Oder aber einfach denken, das gehört so.


----------



## hnx (24. Juli 2015)

Schön plüschig ist ja auch gemütlicher und sicherer, das ist was die meisten Fahrer sich von ihrem Rad wünschen. Das dies weder die effektivste noch schnellste Einstellung ist kann man überall im Weltcup sehen, aber 95% von uns sind kein Racer und die meisten wollen auch nicht aggressiv genug fahren um von einer härteren Einstellung zu profitieren.


----------



## xrated (24. Juli 2015)

michik schrieb:


> Die HSC ist "kraftabhängig" (geschwindigkeitsabhängig), d.h. sie macht ab einer bestimmten Kraft erst auf, dämpft dann ein bisschen rum und bei starken Kräften gibt sie einen "Endanschlag" für den Öldurchfluss - mehr geht dann "nicht" (geht natürlich schon, aber die benötigte Kraft, die das Öl zum durchfließen braucht, nimmt stark zu, d.h. die Dämpfungsleistung nimmt genausostark zu), Wieviel Öl durch die HSC fließt ist also variabel.



Würde eher sagen volumenabhängig, je nachdem wie schnell eingefedert wird. Wenn wenig Öl verdrängt werden muss, reicht LSC und wenns mehr wird kommt HSC dazu. Wenn man LSC zudreht müssten dann eigentlich auch höhere Geschwindigkeiten härter werden


----------



## michik (24. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Seine Frage ist berechtigt.


Ist sie nicht, weil auch ein WC Fahrer "seine" Linie nie zu 100% trifft und man dennoch ein gutes Setup finden kann.

Selbstverständlich bin ich "die selbe" Linie gefahren was Brems- und Einlenkpunkte und auch die Streckenwahl an sich angeht (d.h. immer gleich abgebogen bei Wahlmöglichkeit), ob ich jedes Steinchen absolut im gleichen Winkel getroffen hab, weiß ich nicht. Aber darum gehts schließlich auch nicht. Daher kommt kein so großer Zeitunterschied.

Zum memorieren der Strecke: ich kenne die Strecke seit drei Jahren und bin sicherlich schon 30-40 mal da runter gefahren. Meine Testfahrten waren Nr. 4 & 5 an dem Tag, um Ermüdungserscheinungen und Lerneffekte auszuschließen.

Dass 34 Sek. nur vom Setup kommen behaupte ich nicht, aber sie kommen sicherlich nicht alleine vom memorieren der Strecke o.ä. Natürlich handelt es sich um einen multivariat zu erklärenden Effekt - daher lehne ich es auch ab, den Effekt alleine auf eine (zufällige) gängigere Linienwahl zu schieben. Daher kommt die Zeitersparnis sicherlich nicht ausschließlich.



Jetzt bitte wieder dem Dämpfungssetup widmen, daher soll es in diesem Thread gehen. Ich wollte gerne herausfinden, warum man mit einem härteren Dämpfungssetup schneller runter kommt - und @jan84 hat schon einen sehr guten Hinweis gegeben - vielen Dank nochmal dafür. Das hat mir fürs Verständnis wirklich was gebracht


----------



## michik (24. Juli 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Schön plüschig ist ja auch gemütlicher und sicherer, das ist was die meisten Fahrer sich von ihrem Rad wünschen. Das dies weder die effektivste noch schnellste Einstellung ist kann man überall im Weltcup sehen, aber 95% von uns sind kein Racer und die meisten wollen auch nicht aggressiv genug fahren um von einer härteren Einstellung zu profitieren.



eben nicht, ich gebe direkt jan84´s Tipp an dich weiter, google mal nach "Zielkonflikt Fahrkomfort Fahrdynamik", da gibts eine Dissertation online aus der man auf einer der ersten Seiten recht schlau wird! Ich spiele auf die erste oder eine der ersten Graphiken an.....(Komfort vs. Sicherheit)


----------



## michik (24. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> je nachdem wie schnell eingefedert wird



Du vermischst da zwei Phänomene, Volumenänderung und Geschwindigkeit. 
Geschwindigkeit (schnell) hat was mit Zeit und Weg zu tun, Beschleunigung noch dazu mit Masse/ Energie. Eine reine Volumenänderung macht mit der HSC erstmal garnichts, solange sie langsam stattfindet. Findet die Volumenänderung schnell statt, dann kann das Öl nichtmehr schnell genug durch die LSC (es "baut sich Druck auf") und muss durch die HSC. Die HSC macht dann, je nachdem wie kräftig der Schlag ist, der das Öl durch die Dämpfung drückt, etwas weiter auf (mehr Kraft) oder etwas weniger weit auf (weniger Kraft) (die Shims verbiegen sich ja, wenn da Öl drauf"knallt"). 

(Kleiner Exkurs:
Wenn die Kraft des Schlags einen bestimmten Wert übersteigt (Dämpfungsmaximum), dann hat man folgende Situation:
Die Shims sind maximal hochgebogen und geben den maximalen Öldurchfluss frei (LSC ist hier egal, da kommt auch Öl durch, logo).
Egal um wieviel härter ein Schlag noch ist, es geht nicht mehr Öl durch die freigegebene Öffnung (ist etwas ideal gedacht, aber zum erklären ist das einfacher. Natürlich kommt da mit mehr Kraft auch immer etwas mehr Öl mit durch, aber die Kraft des Schlages, die abgebaut wird, ist immer mehr)
Das bedeutet, die Druckstufe macht "zu" und die Kraft des Schlages wird zu dem Teil an dich weiter geleitet, der von der Dämpfung nichtmehr weg gedämpft werden kann.)


----------



## hnx (24. Juli 2015)

michik schrieb:


> eben nicht, ich gebe direkt jan84´s Tipp an dich weiter, google mal nach "Zielkonflikt Fahrkomfort Fahrdynamik", da gibts eine Dissertation online aus der man auf einer der ersten Seiten recht schlau wird! Ich spiele auf die erste oder eine der ersten Graphiken an.....(Komfort vs. Sicherheit)


Plüschiger bei minimalen Geschwindigkeiten, die ein gemäßigter Radler erreicht (in meinen Augen deutlich unter 20km/h an relevanten Stellen), in dem Rahmen, den man über die aktuellen Federelemente sinnvoll regulieren kann, ist nicht gefühlt sicherer?
Inwiefern ist die Grafik, die ich in der Dissertation finde, übertragbar auf das MTB? Das "Strassensignal" (wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt) ist doch bestimmt grundlegend anders beim Radln im Trail? Kann man die Federelemente in der resultierenden Wirkung vergleichen?

Meinst du, dass aktuelle MTB-Federelemente, die an zig Rahmen mit zig Hinterbauten vom langsamen, gemütlichen Fahrer mit 50kg bis zum schnellen, aggressiven Fahrer mit 125kg, nur über den Luftdruck und ein paar Klicks Zugstufe (idR sinds ja nur 2-3 Klicks, die wirklich zum Luftdruck passen) angepasst werden vergleichbar sind mit denen, die man in einem speziellen Automodell mit immer gleichbleibendem Setup findet?

Sollte die Grafik Gültigkeit behalten, wo befinden wir uns denn dann da? Wie macht man das fest?


----------



## michik (25. Juli 2015)

Uäah du bist mir zu pöbelig,  vielleicht unterhält sich jemand anders mit dir, ich bin raus.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (27. Juli 2015)

michik schrieb:


> Ist sie nicht,



Is ja gut Chef .



michik schrieb:


> Uäah du bist mir zu pöbelig,  vielleicht unterhält sich jemand anders mit dir, ich bin raus.



Ja Chef, ist ja gut Chef .

Du Chef, wir Scheise.
Verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (29. Juli 2015)

michik schrieb:


> Darauf gibts keine Antwort, weil dein Beitrag nicht konstruktiv ist



Ja, und ich habe genau so eine Antwort von dir erwartet.Auf kritische Fragen reagierst mit dämlichen Antworten weil du sie nicht beantworten kannst.


michik schrieb:


> Ist sie nicht, weil auch ein WC Fahrer "seine" Linie nie zu 100% trifft und man dennoch ein gutes Setup finden kann.



Ohje..und bei dir ist das deswegen genauso denkst du.....du vergleichst dich jetzt mit einem WC-Fahrer oder was? Stehst du irgendwie unter Drogen?



michik schrieb:


> ^^








michik schrieb:


> Uäah du bist mir zu pöbelig,  vielleicht unterhält sich jemand anders mit dir, ich bin raus.



Aus deinem eigenen Thread bist du raus? 

Ach übrigens: Du bist ein ganz ganz toller und schneller Fahrer.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (29. Juli 2015)

Das war bös .


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Juli 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Ach übrigens: Du bist ein ganz ganz toller und schneller Fahrer.


----------



## michik (29. Juli 2015)

michik schrieb:


> Bitte kein Shitstorming, Anstänkern und Pöbeln in meinem Thread!



Falls ihr, @Sittenstrolch und @--- , keine Freunde habt und eure Arbeitskollegen euch hassen, wundert mich das nicht.
Um mit einem Zitat aus "FY Göthe" zu enden:
Bist du geborderlined, oder was? 

Die Frage, die ich im Titel dieses Thread gestellt habe, wurde für mich zufriedenstellend beantwortet
(danke nochmal an den Literaturhinweis, Nr. 10 und auch vielen Dank an die PN-Denkanstöße von @xrated - schätze ich muss die Kartusche doch noch etwas mehr überarbeiten  hab jetzt das Zugstufenproblem in der HSC bemerkt und seitdem nervts mich  )


Thread kann geschlossen werden


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Juli 2015)

michik schrieb:


> Falls ihr,@Sittenstrolch und @--- , keine Freunde habt und eure Arbeitskollegen euch hassen, wundert mich das nicht.


für meine Begriffe verhalten sich genannte Personen deutlich gesitteter als du...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (29. Juli 2015)

michik schrieb:


> Falls ihr, @Sittenstrolch und @--- , keine Freunde habt und eure Arbeitskollegen euch hassen, wundert mich das nicht.
> Um mit einem Zitat aus "FY Göthe" zu enden:
> Bist du geborderlined, oder was?
> 
> ...



Ich habe hier ordentlich und ohne pöbeln was beigetragen und versucht meine Erfahrung zu teilen, der Fred beinhaltete ja nu eine Fragestellung.
Wie zum Teufel man so ne verdrehten Ansichten bekommen kann ist mit fremd und sollte es auch bleiben. 
Wer zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann, der merkt einigermaßen schnell, dass es hier darum ging nur an Antworten das zuzulassen, was innerhalb des Tellerands zu bleiben scheint und darüber hinaus sich beschwert wird, dass einige was anderes sagten.
DAS, ist meines Erachtens nach keine Art. 
Zudem vollkommen ohne Grund, hier hat doch keiner gepöbelt.

Ich hätte mir aber wenn schon ein richtiges Zitat von Göthe gewünscht, anstatt aus so nem debilen Kinderfilm.
Der ist sogar noch veraltet in seinen Ansichten, Kiddis reden so überhaupt nicht. Sprich mal eins an mit sonem Spruch und schau dir die Reaktion an. 
_
"Wir erschrecken über unsere eigenen Sünden, wenn wir sie an anderen erblicken."_
- J.W.v Goethe


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. August 2015)

Und nicht vergessen: Ein hartes Gabel Setup gewährleistet, dass die Geometrie des Bikes relativ statisch bleibt und somit kontrollierbar.


----------



## dario88 (24. August 2015)

Ich kann aus eigenen Erfahrungen auf jeden Fall berichten das ich immer wieder zu einem " weicherem " Setup zurück kehre. Nicht weich aber auch nicht hart. Eventuell habe ich sogar den Sweet Spot gefunden nach über 100 Änderungen und Tests am Fahrwerk.
Ich fahre ne fast Pike und einen cc db air im Ion 16 650b.

Viel lsc macht definitiv etwas schneller aber die Zeit habe ich jedes Mal wieder verloren weil es mir nicht möglich war die Kurven so zu fahren wie mit etwas weniger lsc. Ergo bringt mir viel lsc wenn überhaupt nur bei geraden schnellen Stücken etwas >30 km/h. 

Man sollte drauf achten das man bei etwas weniger lsc genug hsc und nicht soviel rebound hat. Sonst wird es zu weich. So das man genug Popp hat und hoch genug im federweg steht. 

Falls es jemand interessiert.
80kg
85 psi in der pike 
12 lsc, 15 hsc, 6 rebound von offen.
140 psi im cc
Hsc 1/4 zu, lsc ca die Hälfte 
Hsr schnell und lsr ca die Hälfte von offen.
Beim canecreek sollte man auf jeden Fall nie weiter als 2-3 Klicks vom base tune Weg gehen, da der Dämpfer so am meisten Potential hat in Verbindung mit dem jeweiligen Rahmen. 

Außerdem sollte man sowieso mehr auf die fahrtechnik und Body Position achten und nicht nach jeder Fahrt Fehler im Fahrwerk suchen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (24. August 2015)

Mich würde interessieren was dich mit viel lsc am Kurven fahren stört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (24. August 2015)

Der grip Verlust in offenen Kurven zB
Es fällt mir schwerer die Kurven richtig mit gewohnter Technik zu fahren und somit Bremse ich mich aus.
Das ist nur signifikant und subjektiv aber ich bin definitiv langsamer mit zuviel lsc vorne wie hinten. 
Anlieger sind nicht gemeint.


----------

